# BORN THIS MORNING



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

AWWWWWW SO CUTE!!!!


What is it TB?? And already got a halter on!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What a cutie.

Is she yours?


----------



## dusty_pony (Aug 2, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> Look at this gorgues girl!! She was born this morning at around 3am!! She is so gorgues!!!



sooooooo cute whats er name


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

AWWWWWW congratulation!!!!!!!!!!
its so cute but aint they all when there this age lol then the fun comes later when they get cheaky and mistevious lol...once again congrats and its sooo cute lol


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not very "foal experienced" but she looks stunning! My foal looked like this when she was two weeks old :shock: .. she needed some time to straighten out first! :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, she looks great! Congrats


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeh sorry about the halter, we catched her and we were playing with her!! She is fairly good with her feet, she is still clumpsy but alright when she stands. She isn't techniqally mine but my fathers, which i live with so yeah :? Anyway i am not sure of a name yet,
Maybe Isabella, Charlotte, Lizzy? Dunno yet, i am not good with names :lol: But i am sure someone will help me! No we don't breed TB, we only breed ASH and QH. She is a QH cross ASH, her mummy is a QH and her daddy is a ASH. This is this mares first foal, and she is lookig after the foal very well!!


----------



## BuudersDelight (Aug 28, 2007)

aww.....such a cutie


----------



## clipclop (Aug 27, 2007)

absolutely adorable ! i loooove the colors !


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, your too kind!! Her name is Charlotte- sumthing??? I reckon she is goin to be pretty big built, cause look at her mummy -she is pretty big!! And daddy is as big if not bigger!! I am glad she is a healthy foal!!


----------



## equida (Aug 19, 2007)

A cutie for sure. Foals are adorable, why I fall in love with them.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww! shes cute! whats an ASH?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

ASH stands for Australian Stock Horse

She's a cutie


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeh thanks for clearing that up showpony :lol: So what do you guys think of the name?


----------

